# [EVDL] CALB 130 LiFePO4's mount on side - longevity



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What did your pack cost?



> On 11-12-29 02:11 PM, Mark Hanson wrote:
> > Hi,
> >
> > I mounted two LiFePO4 CALB-130's on their side since the web info said any position except upside down is OK. Is there any cycle-longevity decrease in side mounting? It was the only way I could get the six-pack into the right & left Ghia fenders. The other two are mounted next to the Warp-9 motor and two are up front, total 36 cells 360 lbs 3.3x36=119VDC. Lithiumsource.com did a super job delivering in a couple weeks and binding them into six-pack batteries.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I mounted two LiFePO4 CALB-130's on their side since the web info said
> any position except upside down is OK.
> Is there any cycle-longevity decrease in side mounting? 

I have heard that upside down and laying on the broad side (as you want to)
is bad. The latter seems to be bad since the electrolyte won't reach the
majority of the active material in that position. This could give those
cells a lower capacity, which of course will lower the capacity of the
entire pack. It may take some time for the electrolyte to leach out of the
active material that is now on top.

See for example "Battery orientation":
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67330 (though that
thread doesn't give the reasons why).

- Mike

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/CALB-130-LiFePO4-s-mount-on-side-longevity-tp4243686p4244170.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does the new Calb-cells have excess electrolyte ? If not the
orientation has no effect.

If they do then the amount of excess liquids might have an effect.

Old-old TS-LMP cells had at least one big patch that suffered from the
sideways installation but this was really long time ago. Was it 2004
or 2005.

Anyway.. the liquids melted away the steel bolts inside the terminal
assembly. By this way the connection between cell foils and terminal
became bad and heated up the electrolyte until cell vented. LFPs use
different setup in overall but corrosion is still one issue still
remaining in all LFP chemistries. Sure.. electrolyte dies before
anything really bad happens.. but it's there. And it's in the
chemistry....

I'd suggest that one cell is cracked up in very well contained small
space (vacuum glove box, etc. ). Measure the amount of liquid that
pours out. If nothing comes out sideways should be OK to use.

You can determine if it's ok with common sense.

-akkuJukka

http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about



2011/12/30 coulomb <[email protected]>:
>> I mounted two LiFePO4 CALB-130's on their side since the web info said
>> any position except upside down is OK.
>> Is there any cycle-longevity decrease in side mounting?
>
> I have heard that upside down and laying on the broad side (as you want t=
o)
> is bad. The latter seems to be bad since the electrolyte won't reach the
> majority of the active material in that position. This could give those
> cells a lower capacity, which of course will lower the capacity of the
> entire pack. It may take some time for the electrolyte to leach out of the
> active material that is now on top.
>
> See for example "Battery orientation":
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3D67330 (though that
> thread doesn't give the reasons why).
>
> - Mike
>
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413=
529.n4.nabble.com/CALB-130-LiFePO4-s-mount-on-side-longevity-tp4243686p4244=
170.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Na=
bble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

